# How to make older Metz flash E-TTL II compatable



## Flake (May 8, 2011)

Metz flash guns used to be industry standard, and are built to a high quality, however these days they have lost that top spot to the OEM offerings. If you have one of the on camera cobra types such as the 54 MZx they are generally not E-TTL II compatable and will only work in an Auto mode, but the SCA 3102 (Canon) unit can be removed from the gun and returned to Metz for a firmware flash making it an MZ5 (currently) at a cost of Â£20

You can find the pdf download for the update here

Even if you don't want to use the unit it's worth updating it as the sale value is greatly increased.


----------



## awinphoto (May 8, 2011)

I used to be a Metz guy... I especially loved the Metz 70mz-5. Especially since I paid for the cheaper mz-4 and through a wrong order they accidentally gave me the mz5. . Anywho one I moved to digital I had to the "cobra designs and the 54 mz3. I found it compatible with up to my 7d however sometimes it was great, sometimes not. The auto was even more inconsistent. I contemplated the 58 series however I couldn't find sny concrete evidence it would work with the 7d commander so I eventually kissed goodbye the Metz flash and sold it for exchange for 2 430ex 2's. Neither are as powerful as the Metz but together they offer me more options than just 1 flash. If anyone can get me concrete data on the 58 and the 7d I may still add that to my flash collection just so I have that extra bit of more power at almost half the $ as the 580.


----------

